# Nestor Miranda 1989 Oscuro Robusto Cigar Review - Blech!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one nasty cigar. It burned O.K. but was harsh and left a bad aftertaste in my mouth. I tasted some leather and spice that was overwhelmed b...

Read the full review here: Nestor Miranda 1989 Oscuro Robusto Cigar Review - Blech!


----------

